# Yokochrist Video Thread



## yokochrist

Figured I would start one thread instead of starting a new one every time I share a video.

Here is a link to my YouTube channel for past videos: yokochrist - YouTube

---------- Post added at 03:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 PM ----------


----------



## Polaris425

nice spot!


----------



## yokochrist

Yep fun little pond on the trail to play in.


----------



## bruteforce3

Cool little hole


----------



## yokochrist

Yeah fun water wheelie hole.


----------



## yokochrist

Not a new video, but we should have some after this coming weekend Enjoy!


----------



## yokochrist

May 18th Ride


----------



## Polaris425

looks like things have thawed out up there!


----------



## yokochrist

Oh it sure has and now it has been raining, so hopefully all these holes fill up. Really dry in comparison to how it usually is.


----------



## Lsu524

nice but yall gotta leave the girl behind to get to the deep stuff. haha jk upgrade those swamplights to laws, put a snorkel on there, and then clutch that 500


----------



## yokochrist

Yeah haha it is his wife's ride and she likes it. I doubt she will change her set up.


----------



## yokochrist




----------



## yokochrist




----------



## yokochrist




----------



## yokochrist




----------



## yokochrist




----------



## yokochrist

07petersty's 850 Front Diff Goes Boom!!


----------



## Polaris425

Ouch!!!


----------



## yokochrist

Yep that would accurately describe our reaction.


----------



## yokochrist

2013 Mud Nats Hill City, MN


----------



## Polaris425

nice! I saw pics of a Turbo/NOS Maverick... was that it in the video?


----------



## yokochrist

Yep he was having lots of issues. Once it is worked out watch that thing is going to smoke some competition.


----------



## yokochrist




----------



## Polaris425

was he racing a long frame w/ the bed? NICE! :rockn:


----------



## yokochrist

Yep and it won!


----------



## yokochrist




----------



## yokochrist




----------



## Polaris425

looks like there were a lot of HL and Gorilla guys going at it in the end.


----------



## yokochrist

Yeah their machines and riders where awesome.


----------



## yokochrist

I started a Facebook page to help grow the fan base. Check it out at https://www.facebook.com/pages/Yokochrist/154508834738279?ref=hl&bookmark_t=page


----------



## yokochrist




----------



## yokochrist

Women's Class Races at 2013 Quadna Mud Nationals in Hill City, MN (Featuring Ostacrusier's Wife) - YouTube


----------



## Polaris425

nice! I see where he learned all his riding skills now! :bigok: lol


----------



## yokochrist

Lol...


----------



## yokochrist

Modded Polaris RZR 800 Test Run - YouTube


----------



## Polaris425

looks good


----------



## yokochrist

Thanks! He is happy.

CAMO 550 XP Wheelies - YouTube


----------



## brute69

That video of that RAZR messed with my eyes looked like he was going fast and the wheels would stop and start spinning backwards some crazy editing


----------



## yokochrist

No editing done to it just how it looks.


----------



## brutemike

brute69 said:


> That video of that RAZR messed with my eyes looked like he was going fast and the wheels would stop and start spinning backwards some crazy editing


X2 I was wondering if my ol2s look like that when I'm riding.


----------



## brute69

There ant no way if so I'm getting my eyes checked tomorrow I use to have 20-20 vision idk lol


----------



## yokochrist

Optical illusion that is all. The spokes on the rims are lined up with the sidewall lug tires, so when you slowdown or brake the slowing of wheel speed gives you the illusion of it reversing direction.


----------



## yokochrist

Modded Polaris 850 XP Shakedown Ride - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Snorkeled 850 XP Pond Riding - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

850 XP Highlifter Rad Relocate Pond Ride - YouTube


----------



## johnny_popo

In the first video on this thread does ur bike have stealth snorkels or is it stock and u riding that deep?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## yokochrist

Stock riding deep with the 09 clutch housing outlet. Runs up under the seat like the inlet.


----------



## johnny_popo

Ah ok I was about say I have a 2014 and I've got water I'm my belt housing a few times cuz it runs out the back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## yokochrist

Yeah switch that up and you are good up to the bottom of the seat or a little higher.


----------



## yokochrist

Polaris SKEG Bash - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist




----------



## yokochrist

New Video!
Modded 850 XP Sunday Funday Mudday - YouTube


----------



## Polaris425

cool video as always!


----------



## yokochrist

Thanks!


----------



## yokochrist

Modded 850 XP Fall Skeg Ride - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Modded Polaris Sportsman 850 XP-Going DEEP in The Duck Pond - YouTube
Modded Polaris Sportsmans-Deep Rutted Clay Hole - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Modded Polaris Sportsmans-Northern Mud Bath - YouTube


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn:


----------



## yokochrist

Thanks


----------



## yokochrist

Modded Polaris RZR 800 and Sportsman 550 XP-Deep Snow Thrashing - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Honda Foreman 450 ES-Getting DIZZY with Winter Donuts - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Polaris Sportsman 500-Slush Sucks! - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

New Vid...Enjoy!
Modded Quads-Close Calls, Rollovers, Crashes!! - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Modded Quads-Spring Fever...More Like SKEG FEVER!! - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Northern Minnesota Wheeling-Deep Snow Spring Rippin' - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Spring Fling-Mud Shenanigans - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Spring Fling-Skeg Water Highway - YouTube


----------



## Polaris425

looks like it's starting to warm up some up there


----------



## yokochrist

Yeah finally getting lows in the 50s not 30s. Frost should be gone soon then it will be muddy.

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------

07petersty DESTROYS A GORILLA AXLE!!! - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Spring Fling-Muddy Waters - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Spring Fling-MUSKEG Trail - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Spring Fling-Deep Water and a SKEGMIRE! - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

2014 High Lifter Quadna Mud Nats-Sink or Swim - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

2014 High Lifter Quadna Mud Nats-Mud Hole #9 - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

2014 High Lifter Quadna Mud Nats-Mud Wild at Campsite #9 - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

2014 High Lifter Quadna Mud Nats-Dirty Boys Atv Club - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

2014 High Lifter Quadna Mud Nats-Water Wheelies w/Northstar Riders - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

2014 High Lifter Quadna Mud Nats-Mudding Around Quadna Park - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

2014 High Lifter Quadna Mud Nats-RUV Class Races - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

2014 High Lifter Quadna Mud Nats-Ostacruiser Action!! - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Dog Days of Summer-Throttle In Throttle Out...Braaap! - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Dogs Days of Summer-Full Throttle Skeg Riding - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Dog Days of Summer-Beaver Dam Crossing - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Spring Fling-GOT ROOST? - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Fall Skeg Ride-Pissed Off Outty WATCHOUT!! - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Fall Skeg Ride-WFO SKEG RIDING - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Fall Skeg Ride-Shredding Some Minnesota Muskeg - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Fall Skeg Ride-Pipeline Mudding - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Fall Skeg Ride-Wheels Up Wheelie Out - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Halloween Ride-Skeg Patch Rippin - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Halloween Ride-Skidder SKEG Winter Road - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Halloween Ride-Oops...Muskeg 1 - Cobra Axle 0 - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Halloween Ride-Skegernaut WFO All The Time - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Halloween Ride-BIG RED ROLLOVER and MORE. - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Halloween Ride-2 Wheel Drive Mud Slinging - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Minnesota Mayhem Mud Riders - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

2014 High Lifter Quadna Mud Nats Riding With Northern Rider - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

2014 High Lifter Quadna Mud Nats Pulling Climbing Mudding Around Quadna - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

2014 High Lifter Quadna Mud Nations Lite Class Races - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

2014 High Lifter Quadna Mud Nationals Bogger Class Races - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Polaris RZR 800 Engine Rebuild First Ride - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Decals are in. PM us if you are interested in purchasing. Leave a message with your name, shipping information, color and quantity of decals. We are currently only excepting PayPal, so we will get you the information for that in the message. Also, if you won photo of the week let us know in a message!


----------



## yokochrist

T shirts are in. $20 + shipping. Black is the only color and I have a limited amount of shirts...if interested Message us with your name, shipping info, size, and quantity. We are using paypal for payment. I will give you detailed amounts when messaged as I don't know what shipping is exactly.


----------



## yokochrist

2014 High Lifter Quadna Mud Nationals Womens Class Races - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

2014 High Lifter Quadna Mud Nations Pro A Class - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

2014 High Lifter Quadna Mud Nationals Pro B and Open Class Races - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Polaris RZR 900 S Spring Mud Riding - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

2015 Polaris RZR 900 S Bowstring Rally Mud Ride - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Polaris 850 Can Am 1000 Kawasaki 750 Fall Mud and Water Riding - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

XMR 1000 Sportsman 850 Brute Force 750 Spring Fling Wheeling - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

XMR 1000 Sportsman 850 Brute Force 750 Working The Deep Ruts - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Brute Force 750 Sportsman 850 XMR 1000 Muskeg Stuckfest - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

XMR 1000 Sportsman 850 Brute Force 750 Spring Skeg Wheeling - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Brute Force 750 Sportsman 850 XMR 1000 Mudding w/MN Mayhem Mud Riders - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Mud Nats Action

2015 High Lifter Quadna Mud Nationals Riding The Deep Ruts - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Mud Nats Action

2015 High Lifter Quadna Mud Nationals Deep Water Log Jam Riding - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

2015 High Lifter Quadna Mud Nationals WFO Mud Riding - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

2015 High Lifter Quadna Mud Nationals Riding The Wake In Mud Hole 9 - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Mud Wild
2015 High Lifter Quadna Mud Nationals Mud Wild - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

2015 High Lifter Quadna Mud Nationals - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist

Northern Rider RZR 900 Trail w/SuperATV Polaris RZR 900 7-10" Lift Kit - YouTube


----------



## yokochrist




----------



## yokochrist




----------



## yokochrist




----------



## yokochrist




----------



## yokochrist




----------



## yokochrist




----------



## yokochrist




----------



## yokochrist




----------



## yokochrist




----------



## yokochrist




----------



## yokochrist




----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Quadna












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

New Video Is Up Please Subscribe, Like And SHARE!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist




----------



## yokochrist




----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 AM ----------







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

New Vid!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

New Vid






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yokochrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

